# Phottix Odin and 1DX



## vbi (Apr 3, 2013)

Do the Phottix Odins work in ETTL and HSS mode with the 1DX?


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 4, 2013)

not at the moment, apparently they are working on a firmware update


----------



## vbi (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks...not a viable replacement for the PW TT5's then at this stage.


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 4, 2013)

vbi said:


> Thanks...not a viable replacement for the PW TT5's then at this stage.



nope but the yongnuo 622s might be worth a shot they seem to be pretty decent bang for buck at the moment
I'm not sure if they work on the 1Dx and i dont have them but there are a few threads here praising them


----------

